# Powermac G5 en panne et pas d'apple care



## yocouto (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour bonjour,
Voilà, quasiment un an apres la fin de la garantie mon g5 à commencé a déconner: pb de demarrage 1 fois sur deux, 1 fois sur 3 et de pire en pire.
Je l'emmene dans le centre agrée le + proche. il demarre, je le ramene et quelque jours plus tard, pareil, il demarre une fois de temps en temps.
Bref, le tout en 3 mois le temps qu'il ne demarre vraiment plus et que l'on me dise que j'aurais du prendre l'apple care.
effectivement j'en ai pour autant de réparation que si je l'avais pris.
Forcément ça fout les boules,
j'ai tenté innocément d'appeller le service client d'apple pour négocier une petite extension de la garantie (j'avais entendu dire que cela pouvais se faire) et niete.
Voilà mon désespoir car bien qu'ayant investi dans du matos de luxe je n'ai pas vraiment les moyen pour de tels cout de réparation.
La question donc, 
y'aurait-y
y'aurait-y pas
une solution de secours quelquonque (en dehors du keno) du style droits des consommateurs ou autre choses comme des bon plan pour des blocs alim d'occas et les plans d'installation.
si quelq'un à une idée, à l'aide
​


----------



## landrih (24 Janvier 2007)

il ne demarre pas signifie que lorsque tu presses le bouton d'alim' , il ne se passe rien?


----------



## yocouto (24 Janvier 2007)

salut,
en effet, quand j'appuis sur le bouton il ne se passe plus rien.
Il à été progressif dans sa chute,
des fois il faisait semblant de demarrer avec le "touinnnnng", des fois on entendait que les ventillos, et puis des fois rien du tout, même pas un petit sintillement de la loupiotte au dessus du bouton de demarrage.
le pire c'est que sur la fin il demarrait, je pouvais bosser dessus et puis pfffu couper net.
une lente agonie.​


----------



## GuyomT (24 Janvier 2007)

Un peu comme une alimentation qui serait H.S ?
Ce qui est curieux c'est que la d&#233;cadence du G5 fut progressive, pas comme si une pi&#232;ce mat&#233;riel avait p&#233;t&#233;e en plein vol.


----------



## yocouto (24 Janvier 2007)

effectivement, c'est étrange,
au bout d'un moment je le laissait tourner en continu pour ne pas avoir a le demarrer,
mais au bout de trois jour, il a finit par se couper tout seul.​


----------



## GuyomT (24 Janvier 2007)

C'était un peu le chant du cygne de ton G5 :sick:
Toutes mes condoléances.

En même temps si ce n'est qu'une alim' à changer, ce qui est plosible, ce ne sera pas la pièce la plus onéreuse. Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## yocouto (24 Janvier 2007)

c'est triste ce que tu me dit l&#224;, 

j'esp&#232;re qu'il n'est pas encore mort.
justement, j'esp&#232;re que derriere l'allim il n'y auras pas d'autres surprises.

apparrement je suis bon pour la changer, la faire changer m&#234;me, et y'en a pour 300 heureux quand m&#234;me, 170 environs l'allim+ 2 heures de taffs dessus.

et dire qu'&#224; trois mois pr&#232;s il &#233;tait garanti. pour le m&#234;me pris j'aurais eu l'apple care.
mais bon, vouloir trop faire confiance dans du "bon" matos...

J'ai quand m&#234;me pris cette b&#233;cane pour ne pas etre emmerd&#233; &#224; l'origine. Pour taffer en vid&#233;o p&#233;p&#232;re.


----------



## Lestontons (5 Février 2007)

:mouais: je reste septique sur le point de l'alimentation! ça donne quoi au final?

Bonjour à tous, mes humbles salutations
je suis nouveau sur Macintosh venant du monde Microsoft et de ses machines hybrides (patati...)


slt


----------



## christ (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour, et bien oui moi aussi power mac G5 bipro alimentation HS et ce depuis 2 mois au téléphone le service est incapable de répondre à la question ou trouver une alimentation. 
Le revendeur aprés avoir Verifié le N° de serie me dis que je n'est pas de bol il ne rentre pas dans le changement sous garantie. Aprés contact  avec  d'autre revendeur ils me confirme que se n'est pas possible a un particulier d'acheter un bloc alimentation me voila prisonnier de la societe Appel
fidéle du  mac depuis 1995 je crois que mon prochain achat serat un pc et je n'aurais pas de problémes pour les piéces détachées


----------



## GuyomT (15 Février 2007)

Ah les boules 
Je ne connais pas le type d'alim' utilisée sur un G5, mais c'est étonnant qu'Apple en détienne le monopole.

Il est vrai pour le coup qu'en étant sur PC, t'es pas embêter par le choix de l'alimentation, il y en a pour tous les goûts et toutes les bourses.

Assures toi bien avant de sombrer du côté obscur de la planète PC que ton G5 ne supporterait pas une greffe d'alimentation sait on jamais


----------



## christ (15 Février 2007)

Et bien pour savoir le type d'alimentation je suis allé sur apple.com mias a part si je suis un neuneu ce qui peut etre est le cas je ne l'ai pas trouvez 
le revendeur me dis que l'alim couteras 150  HT +2 heues de main d'oeuvre à 80 HT 

N° serie CK440HYS3T
Si quelqu'un peu me tuyauter merci


----------



## GuyomT (15 Février 2007)

(Je m'avance peut-être un peu, donc désolé si je dis une bêtise)

Si quelqu'un à un G5 identique au tien, il pourra sans doute te communiquer les références exactes de celle-ci grâce à un :
_Pomme_ > _A propos de ce Mac _>_ Plus d'infos_ > _Matériel_ > _Alimentation

_Mea culpa si ce n'est pas possible


----------



## yocouto (15 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,
et bien voilà,
j'ai récupèré ma bécane, j'avais du coup un peu abandonné le forum.
J'en ai donc eu pour 270 euros (150 l'alim ht et 2 heures de mains d'oeuvres).
et comme par hasard,
le lendemain de l'acceptation désepérée du devis, je tombe sur ebay sur un bloc d'occaz à 80 euros avec les plans de montage.
mais bon, je crois que je préfere quand même une réparation normalement sûre et au moins garantie 2 mois.
en tout cas ça marche,
et,
je touche du bûcheron,
il n'y aurais pas d'autres problèmes ou conséquence du problème.
ça tourne et je peux continuer mon taff.
donc oui apple a son exclusivité,
mais cela permetrais d'avoir des alims moins chère (sisi) car elles tournerais en circuit fermé: reconditionnement.
il me semble que des modèles équivalent sur pc peut monter bien plus Haut.
et puis le démontage à l'air plutôt ardu.
bon je suis nouveau sur ce forum et c'est même mon premier,
j'apprécie le concept et vos interventions.


----------



## GuyomT (15 Février 2007)

christ a dit:


> le revendeur me dis que l'alim couteras 150  HT +2 heues de main d'oeuvre à 80 HT





yocouto a dit:


> J'en ai donc eu pour 270 euros (150 l'alim ht et 2 heures de mains d'oeuvres).



Christ, tu ferais mieux de passer par le revendeur de yocouto :rateau:
ou alors effectivement par eBay (à tes risques et péril)


----------



## christ (16 Février 2007)

Merci si yocouto peut me passer les coordonnées se serait sympa 
@+


----------



## yocouto (16 Février 2007)

salut je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi tu veux les coordonées,
il me semble que les tarifs dont tu as parlé sont les même que ceux que j'ai subi.
et en toute logique il doivent etre équivalant ( a peu près ) chez tous les agréés apple.
bref,
pas de soucis:
www.mak29.fr


----------



## christ (16 Février 2007)

voila  j'ai un devis alimentation 154 = 2 Heures a 80 le tous hors taxes = 375,54  TTC

et toi tu as reparer  pour 270


----------



## yocouto (16 Février 2007)

haaa ok,
j'avais compris 80 euros les deux heures, et non 80 euros x 2 heures,
autant pour moi.


----------



## leojou (8 Mars 2007)

salut,

j'ai eu exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me : l'imac G5 s'allumait de moins en moins souvent et a fini par ne plus s'allumer du tout

c'est un imac G5 premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, la garantie est d&#233;pass&#233;e depuis 6 mois

verdic du s.a.v = alimentation h.s

devis = bloc alim 96&#8364; + 90&#8364; de main d'oeuvre soit 186&#8364; TTC

apr&#232;s 1 mois d'attente, le s.a.v me rappelle m'expliquant que les blocs alimentation sont en rupture de stock chez apple !

apple leur propose de me remplacer gratuitement l'ordinateur entier par un nouveau mod&#232;le core duo dernier cri tout neuf !

c'est le jackpot pour moi :-D !!!  je le re&#231;ois dans une semaine !!

et tout &#231;a gratuitement ! c'est no&#235;l en mars !

100&#37; content  merci apple


----------



## yocouto (10 Mars 2007)

j'avais déjà entendu une histoire similaire en effet.
faut profiter du bol.
c'est vrai qu'arrivé un moment y sont pas chien.
mais l'on m'a confirmé qu'ils l'étaient
 moins sur "les plus petites machines" comme l'imac et les portables que sur les bipro g5 ou macpro qui sont plus destiné à des professionels et donc des gens qui doivent avoir de la thune.
ce n'est pourtant pas général.
voilà un seuil de tolérence relatif.
bah amuse toi bien avec ta nouvelle machine.
ciao


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2007)

leojou a dit:


> salut,
> 
> j'ai eu exactement le même problème : l'imac G5 s'allumait de moins en moins souvent et a fini par ne plus s'allumer du tout
> 
> ...



Ca me parait quand même bizarre cette histoire....il te remplace ta bécanne qui n'est plus sous garantie depuis 6 mois, simplement parce qu'ils sont en rupture de stock de bloc d'alim ??? Et qui plus est, tu auras le dernier modèle ???

J'ai vraiment du mal à croire à un tel cadeau surtout venant d'un entreprise qui, comme toutes d'ailleurs, a comme but premier de faire de l'argent.


----------



## leojou (11 Mars 2007)

et pourtant c'est le cas, la machine va être remplacée par du neuf, dernier modèle et entièrement gratuitement.

il s'agirait vraisemblablement de la panne classique que la majorité des G5 de cette génération ont eue  (c'est soit la carte mère qui crame, soit le bloc alim)

cet imac est dans la fourchette des n° de série touchés par ce vice de fabrication, d'où une extension de garantie de 3 ans offerte par apple

pour cette génération d' iMac, il est normal que les pièces concernées soient en rupture de stock après l'écatombe constatée (il suffit de lire les forums ou de faire une recherche google : imac g5 en panne )

je pense qu'il s'agit d'un geste commercial de la part d'apple, sans quoi je devrais attendre encore plusieurs mois avant de voir ma machine réparée.

ce n'est pas la première fois que j'entends des gens dire que leur machine a été remplacée gratuitement par du 100% neuf dernier cri par apple pour diverses raisons


----------



## leojou (22 Mars 2007)

YEEEAAAAHHHH !!!!!!!!!


Je viens de r&#233;ceptionner GRATUITEMENT le nouvel iMac intel core 2 duo  !!

un mac gratuit &#231;a fait vraiment plaisir

super rapide, le  transporteur TNT est venu chercher mon ancien iMac G5ppc en panne a domicile, et 4 jours apr&#232;s, il est revenu avec un iMac intel flambant neuf !!

et tout &#231;a gratuitement !!!!

je n'ai qu'un mot &#224; dire : MERCI APPLE !


----------



## Dramis (22 Mars 2007)

Ca ne m'étonne pas trop le changement de machine, ils doivent être en mesure de fournir les pièces pour réparer suffisamment longtemps.


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Mars 2007)

puréééé t'as de la veine, toi!


----------

